# W10M Windows Update Issue (Error: 0x80070273)



## level143 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey guys,

I have a Lumia 920 spoofed as a Lumia 950 XL and it successfully updated to the Creators Update (15063.2). But I am not able to download any of the cumulative updates beyond this in any of the Insider rings. The phone searches for the update but throws an error 0x80070273. I even tried enabling full file system access via Interop tools and clearing the SoftwareDistribution folder just like we do to troubleshoot desktop Windows Update issues but in vain. Any idea on how to fix this error will be much appreciated. Thanks. Here's the screenshot of the error. You can view the screenshot at imgur (dot) com/6KJiFzP


----------



## Nightsteed (Jul 29, 2017)

This is an issue with most of the x20 series phones. No one has been able to get it fixed so far.


----------



## ironwolf115 (Oct 26, 2017)

извиняюсь что пишу на русском языке, нужно перепрошить ваш телефон под ваш регион и данная ошибка исчезнет.

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




level143 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a Lumia 920 spoofed as a Lumia 950 XL and it successfully updated to the Creators Update (15063.2). But I am not able to download any of the cumulative updates beyond this in any of the Insider rings. The phone searches for the update but throws an error 0x80070273. I even tried enabling full file system access via Interop tools and clearing the SoftwareDistribution folder just like we do to troubleshoot desktop Windows Update issues but in vain. Any idea on how to fix this error will be much appreciated. Thanks. Here's the screenshot of the error. You can view the screenshot at imgur (dot) com/6KJiFzP

Click to collapse



http://www.lumiafirmware.com/info найди на этом сайте свою модель под свой регион и прошивай телефон согласно инструкции на сайте, бояться кирпича не стоит


----------



## sigfrid696 (Oct 30, 2017)

level143 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a Lumia 920 spoofed as a Lumia 950 XL and it successfully updated to the Creators Update (15063.2). But I am not able to download any of the cumulative updates beyond this in any of the Insider rings. The phone searches for the update but throws an error 0x80070273. I even tried enabling full file system access via Interop tools and clearing the SoftwareDistribution folder just like we do to troubleshoot desktop Windows Update issues but in vain. Any idea on how to fix this error will be much appreciated. Thanks. Here's the screenshot of the error. You can view the screenshot at imgur (dot) com/6KJiFzP

Click to collapse



For those who are still waiting for a fix for the update error and don't want to undergo the recovery process, I found a different solution, which doesn't need a recovery operation on the phone.

I tested it on my 1020 and another 925 which were stuck in the CU build .297 with success. 
Keep in mind that the parameters that I will use are specific to these phone models and if you have a different model you need to find the requested parameters specific to your phone model. 
This is an heuristic procedure, tested on a limited number of phones, so use it at your risk, keeping in mind that you could have problems or need to recover your phone loosing all your data, so do before a proper backup.

Let's start.
The problem appears because during update phase the oeminput.xml file becomes corrupted: as far as I know it happens only for some x20 model, and not for all the users.
Now we're going to rebuild it...

Go to the following link
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn756630(v=vs.85).aspx
Copy the content of example file oeminput.xml: i.e. copy the content of the framed zone after the phrase "The following example shows the contents of a sample ProductionOEMInput.xml file"
Paste in a .txt file which you'll rename and change extension so that it is oeminput.xml. Save it with notepad.
Now modify the file
<SOC>{PROCESSOR_NAME}</SOC>
at the node <SOC>{PROCESSOR_NAME}</SOC> modify {PROCESSOR_NAME} fake parameter in order to have the processor name of your phone: for the 920/925/1020 use QC8960
at the node <Resolution>480x800</Resolution> instead of 480x800 use the resolution of your phone: for the 920/925/1020 use 768x1280
in all the nodes related to language <Language>en-US</Language> use the language of your phone: I used for example it-IT because I have the phone in Italian language.
Save the file.
Now if you still don't have interop tools installed (but I think you should have if you arrived to CU with an x20 phone model) install it.
Launch interop tools and then click this device and enable full file system access. Reboot your phone, connect it to a pc with cable: you'll see more directories than usual, because you unlocked also system dirs: be careful not to delete or modify any dir apart from what you find in this guide or you'll risk to damage your phone. If you want to find your usual dirs (docs photos...etc), go to phone\Data\Users\Public. I advise you that after the procedure I couldn't deactivate full file system access, because it continues re-activating in interop tools, maybe there is a way: but you can live with this, because you can find the usual dirs in the path that I specified...
Now go to phone\windows\imageupdate, make a backup on pc of the current oeminput.xml and overwrite it with the new one.
At this point in the phone go to settings, update and then search for updates: you should find Fall Creators Update...

Let me know if you have problems or need more informations...
Good Luck!

p.s. I didn't  extensively search on the forum if a similar guide has been already posted, in the case sorry for the duplication.

*Thanks to Antonio who has actively participated in the realization of this guide*


----------



## Nightsteed (Oct 30, 2017)

sigfrid696 said:


> For those who are still waiting for a fix for the update error and don't want to undergo the recovery process, I found a different solution, which doesn't need a recovery operation on the phone.
> 
> I tested it on my 1020 and another 925 which were stuck in the CU build .297 with success.
> Keep in mynd that the parameters that I will use are specific to these phone models and if you have a different model you need to find the requested parameters specific to your phone model.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice guide! You should post it in a separate topic


----------



## sigfrid696 (Oct 30, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> Nice guide! You should post it in a separate topic

Click to collapse



good idea!! Done!


----------



## NeoTriXz (Oct 30, 2017)

I have a similar problem I have Lumia 1020 10,0,15063,297 wanting to update me it pulls error 0x800f8003


----------



## ykhabins (Nov 1, 2017)

I had the same error 0x80070273 on my Lumia 1520, RM-938. It was impossible to update its OS. It was stuck on the 10.0.15063.2 OS version.
I followed all the steps outlined here how to replace the corrupted OEMInput.xml file.
I am rocking 10.0.15063.674 OS version now.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## f_otte (Nov 28, 2017)

Dear all, have the same Error code: 0x80070273.
Because I am new to win10 mobile, I don't know how to manipulate the file OEMInput.xml inside my German Lumina 1520.
Is there someone arround who can write a detailed Manual what to do on PC and on the Phone?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## GeoffreyK (Jan 6, 2018)

sigfrid696 said:


> For those who are still waiting for a fix for the update error and don't want to undergo the recovery process, I found a different solution, which doesn't need a recovery operation on the phone...

Click to collapse



Yay, this worked perfectly on my Lumia 1020. Now Windows Update thinks it's a 950XL, and I've got the latest 2018-01 Update for arm-based devices. Very cool. Thank you so much to you and Antonio!


----------



## chaozu (Jan 24, 2018)

- Do the 2 *en-US* below also have to be changed to the phone's language ? :
<BootUILanguage>*en-US*</BootUILanguage> 
<BootLocale>*en-US*</BootLocale> 
- My USB port is broken ... so i cannot connect the phone to the PC
Is it possible to go to phone\windows\imageupdate and overwrite it with a oeminput.xml file from the sd card ?
- "after the procedure I couldn't deactivate full file system access, because it continues re-activating in interop tools"
Even uninstalling InteropTools, Full filesystem access remains ON ?? Does a factory reset desactivate full file system access ?


----------



## bloody_earth (Dec 22, 2018)

i have been trying for many days to fix this error problem Windows Phone Update Error 0x80070273 ..   I understand all about the solution in this page but the problem is when I apply full access on interop it show system files of the phone but all are protected  as read only . so I can't replace or modify any files .. what to do to remove this read only protection on phone system files ?


----------



## JakeCherry97 (Feb 24, 2019)

*oemimput.xml backup*

I'm just leaving it here as a backup because who knows, when MS will get rid of this code from their servers. Today i have noticed, that Windows Device Recovery Tool is no longer working. Thanks a LOT for helping me resolve the problem using oemimput.xml re-build.

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> 
<OEMInput xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/embedded/2004/10/ImageUpdate">
<Description>Test FFU generation for {SOC TYPE} with build number XXXXX</Description> 
<SOC>{PROCESSOR_NAME}</SOC> 
<SV>{SV_NAME}</SV> 
<Device>{DEVICE_NAME}</Device> 
<ReleaseType>Test</ReleaseType> 
<BuildType>fre</BuildType> 
<SupportedLanguages>
  <UserInterface>
      <Language>en-US</Language> 
  </UserInterface>
  <Keyboard>
     <Language>en-US</Language> 
  </Keyboard>
  <Speech>
    <Language>en-US</Language> 
  </Speech>
</SupportedLanguages>
<BootUILanguage>en-US</BootUILanguage> 
<BootLocale>en-US</BootLocale> 
<Resolutions>
  <Resolution>480x800</Resolution> 
</Resolutions>
<AdditionalFMs>
  <AdditionalFM>%WPDKCONTENTROOT%\FMFiles\MSOptionalFeatures.xml</AdditionalFM> 
  <!-- Add OEM FM files here -->
</AdditionalFMs>
<Features>
  <Microsoft>
    <Feature>CODEINTEGRITY_TEST</Feature> 
    <Feature>PRODUCTION_CORE</Feature> 
    <Feature>BOOTKEYACTIONS_RETAIL</Feature> 
  </Microsoft>
<!-- Insert OEM\SOC features here
  <OEM>
    <Feature>xxx</Feature>
  </OEM>
-->
</Features>
</OEMInput>


----------



## bigomod (Apr 15, 2019)

Nice guide works perfect on Lumia 925 spoofed to 950 XL.


----------



## TFG01 (May 13, 2019)

I've made the changes to the oeminput.xml that are shown here, for my Lumia 1520. Now when I run Phone Update, it briefly shows that updates are available for Windows 1703 (the updates are dated 2019 04), then displays an error message code 0x80070002. This has only happened since I changed the oeminput file, so I think I may have some value or other within it set incorrectly. I've got my language and time locales set to my region. For the other variables I used:

<SOC>MSM8974</SOC>
<Resolution>1080x1920</Resolution>

Are these correct for the 1520? Is there something else I should be looking at to get the updates to work? Many thanks in advance for any help with this.


----------



## Youms (Aug 1, 2019)

*2019 and it still works*

thank you


----------



## thesaiful2016 (Oct 18, 2019)

I have used Nokia 920 and sat 950xl name ...but when I download the update than server say Error code: 0x80070273...so How can I solve it please help me? How I solve


----------



## teamost (Feb 22, 2020)

I get an error trying to copy oeminput.xml to the destination directory on the phone.  Something I need to do to grant permissions?  Or use some tool other than Windows Explorer on the PC?  I can navigate to that directory and view contents.
[edit]: found solution, just needed to turn on a couple more switches in the Unlock portion of the Interop Tools app, then it worked.


----------



## ant0nwax (Jun 7, 2020)

bigomod said:


> Nice guide works perfect on Lumia 925 spoofed to 950 XL.

Click to collapse



Hi, are you on 1703 or 1709 or did you dump your nokia phone...

I have a Nokia 925 and I try this guide
I changed the OEMInput.xml and could replace it on the filesystem

I am already on 1703, but then i get this Windows Phone Update Error 0x80070273 

I have set 4 Registry fake Keys.
PhoneManufacturerModelName RM-1085_11302
PhoneManufacturer MicrosoftMDG
PhoneModelName Lumia 950 XL
PhoneHardwareVariant RM-1085


----------



## ant0nwax (Jun 29, 2020)

ant0nwax said:


> Hi, are you on 1703 or 1709 or did you dump your nokia phone...
> 
> I have a Nokia 925 and I try this guide
> I changed the OEMInput.xml and could replace it on the filesystem
> ...

Click to collapse



Resetted Phone:
Nokia Lumia 925
Windows 10 Mobile 1703 

Update 2019-06B for 1703 arrives and still get 0x80070273 

Planned steps:
- Interop Tools and Dependencies Installation
- changing Registry to Nokia Luima 950 etc.
- checking XML File maybe correct
- trying Update agian


----------



## meiwanz (Jul 1, 2020)

*Meiwa NZ*

I love you man really you save my life  ♥


----------



## swapcall (Sep 5, 2020)

*help required*

stuck on Lumia 1020, done all the step correctly.
Pls help of anyone has oeminput.xml ready pls share
able to overwrite original xml with revised but same error 0x80070273


----------



## swapcall (Sep 5, 2020)

Did it worked ?

---------- Post added at 04:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 AM ----------




Youms said:


> thank you

Click to collapse



Request help

---------- Post added at 05:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 AM ----------

After following all the stpes as per process getting same error.


----------



## oldman820 (Dec 7, 2020)

Which of these is correct in the  oeminput.xml ?

<SOC>{QC8960}</SOC>
or
<SOC>QC8960</SOC>

nvm, found this article ,looks like it's the bottom one , without the brackets:








						The solution of the second generation WP upgrade FCU error 0x80070273 - Develop Paper
					

As we all know, when Microsoft released windows 10 mobile, it abandoned a large number of Second Generation Windows Phone models, the most representative of which is Nokia lumia X2X series. Later, a god released a method to upgrade windows 10 mobile directly by pushing it to a mobile phone with...




					developpaper.com


----------



## RodrigoRodik (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi.

First, congratulations to sigfrid696 for his discovery about the OEMInput.xml problematic file.

I have tried to use his method with my Lumia 920 (model RM-821_lta_brazil_253), but unfortunately the error persisted. However, using the OEMInput.xml from the original firmware (stock .FFU file), I managed to receive updates on my Lumia, solving the 0x80070273 error.

Steps:

Download the original firmware using 'Windows Phone Internals' software (at options "Platform > Download > Download all"). The files are stored at "C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\" folder (or you can download the firmware at LumiaFirmware.com site, if you prefer).
Make a dump of "MainOS" partition from the .FFU file you downloaded. Using WPInternals, go to "Platform > Dump", select the source FFU at "C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\<your_cellphone_model>\<filename.ffu>",  select the target-file for MainOS partition (MainOS.img) and click on "Dump partitions" button.
Using a extraction software (like 7-Zip), open the MainOS.img file, navigate to "\Windows\ImageUpdate\" folder and extract the original OEMInput.xml file.
Overwrite the OEMInput.xml file stored in your Lumia with the XML file extracted from MainOS.img (with the same way indicated by sigfrid696's tutorial).
Now, you can try search updates on your Lumia.
Hope this helps.
Sorry for my bad english.
Have a nice day!


----------



## DaneGleesak (Apr 13, 2021)

RodrigoRodik said:


> Hi.
> 
> First, congratulations to sigfrid696 for his discovery about the OEMInput.xml problematic file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't seem to understand. Does this solve windows update errors? so one can update via the updater instead of alternative methods?


----------



## RodrigoRodik (Apr 13, 2021)

DaneGleesak said:


> I don't seem to understand. Does this solve windows update errors? so one can update via the updater instead of alternative methods?

Click to collapse



Hi DaneGleesak.

First, I tried to use the 'OEMInput.xml' from Microsoft's template (at 'https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn756630(v=vs.85).aspx' site), changed the <SOC> and <Resolution> fields with parameters for my Lumia 920 ('QC8960' and '768x1280', respectively ), but the 0x80070273 error persisted. Then, using the original 'OEMInput.xml' (extracted from firmware .FFU file), I managed to update my Lumia 920 through normal channels (Windows Update).

I noticed that this OEMInput.xml file contains a lot more information, some of it specific to my Lumia 920 variant, like additional keyboard layouts for Latin America and additional references (at <AdditionalFMs> fields) for Nokia and Qualcomm's .XML files. I don't know if this is related to the error, but in my case it worked well after that.

Attached, the OEMInput.xml file from original firmware.


----------



## DaneGleesak (Apr 13, 2021)

RodrigoRodik said:


> Hi.
> 
> First, congratulations to sigfrid696 for his discovery about the OEMInput.xml problematic file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't seem to understand. Does this solve windows update errors? so one can update via the updater instead of alternative methods?


RodrigoRodik said:


> Hi DaneGleesak.
> 
> First, I tried to use the 'OEMInput.xml' from Microsoft's template (at 'https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn756630(v=vs.85).aspx' site), changed the <SOC> and <Resolution> fields with parameters for my Lumia 920 ('QC8960' and '768x1280', respectively ), but the 0x80070273 error persisted. Then, using the original 'OEMInput.xml' (extracted from firmware .FFU file), I managed to update my Lumia 920 through normal channels (Windows Update).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh, wow that's interesting.  I'm curious as if this would work on the 1020 or 928.  can't hurt to try, should I put this .xml file into my ffu? Just want to clarify before I go jumping off a bridge


----------



## RodrigoRodik (Apr 14, 2021)

DaneGleesak said:


> I don't seem to understand. Does this solve windows update errors? so one can update via the updater instead of alternative methods?
> 
> oh, wow that's interesting.  I'm curious as if this would work on the 1020 or 928.  can't hurt to try, should I put this .xml file into my ffu? Just want to clarify before I go jumping off a bridge

Click to collapse



Hi!

You will extract the "OEMInput.xml" file from the .FFU file and, then, replace the current .xml file that is on your phone today with this extracted file from original firmware.

I made a tutorial to assist in the process of extracting the .xml from .FFU file using the Windows Phone Internals software (see the attachment PDF file).

The website of WPinternals (http://wpinternals.net/) is currently offline, but you can download then, for example, at WaybackMachine's november/2020 snapshot:  (https://web.archive.org/web/20201108091904/http://wpinternals.net/)


----------



## DaneGleesak (Apr 15, 2021)

RodrigoRodik said:


> Hi!
> 
> You will extract the "OEMInput.xml" file from the .FFU file and, then, replace the current .xml file that is on your phone today with this extracted file from original firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I Imagine this would solve my issue of trying to get a developers update 1706 i forget its like 1706-2019 or something like that. will be giving it a shot and see how it goes. Thanks you the man


----------



## AmbientBenji (Apr 22, 2022)

RodrigoRodik said:


> Hi DaneGleesak.
> 
> First, I tried to use the 'OEMInput.xml' from Microsoft's template (at 'https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn756630(v=vs.85).aspx' site), changed the <SOC> and <Resolution> fields with parameters for my Lumia 920 ('QC8960' and '768x1280', respectively ), but the 0x80070273 error persisted. Then, using the original 'OEMInput.xml' (extracted from firmware .FFU file), I managed to update my Lumia 920 through normal channels (Windows Update).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Editing this did the trick. I also compared it with the extracted one. But not much changed. Because I use a Lumia 638 reg file for my Lumia 720, the extracted file was ofcourse not the original one. Changing the language, SoC en resolution to the 720 specs, still let me update.


----------



## afaruky (Jan 3, 2023)

RodrigoRodik said:


> Hi.
> 
> First, congratulations to sigfrid696 for his discovery about the OEMInput.xml problematic file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This one worked. Thanks.
I'm attaching the OEMInput.xml for Lumia 925 RM-892 059T619. I believe it'll work for all Lumia 925 models.


----------

